# [PGDay.IT 2013] Italian PostgreSQL Day 2013



## fluca1978 (Jul 1, 2013)

The Italian PostgreSQL Users Group (ITPUG) is produ to announce that the seventh edition of the Italian PostgreSQL Day (PGDay.IT) will take place in Prato, Tuscany, *I*taly, on October the 25th 2013.

The PostgreSQL Day is a whole day dedicated to PostgreSQL, the world's most advanced open source database. During the conference there will be members of the national and international community, and the event is a great opportunity to get in touch with the latest development, research and tools related to PostgreSQL.

The conference speeches will be either in Italian or English.

The International Call For Papers (CFP) is now open: you have the cahance to submit your PostgreSQL-related work.

Hope to see you soon at the PGDay.IT 2013.


----------



## fluca1978 (Jul 22, 2013)

*One week before the Call For Papers expires!*

There is one week left before the Call For Papers expires; if you have not sent yet your contribution, please do as soon as possible.

The registration fees are now available here.


----------

